# haunted mansion



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Is this the one you mean?

*Disney GGG Music Box Tune*


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

YES!
Thanks very much


----------



## BlackHawk (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone have an active link to this? Thank you!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry about the dead link but I went through 50,000 Mb of Bandwidth in 5 days last week, and I'm about fed up paying for these thieves to hotlink to my stuff.


----------



## JonBailey (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know if Disney's Haunted Mansion was rendered on a music box: I last observed it in 1974, in person!!! I doubt if a genuine live pipe organ (or even a pipe organ recording) was rendering the music, though. The music inside the house sounded something like a Hammond electric, though, with leslie speaker for eerie wavering sound, if I correctly recall.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

For all the inside poop on all things Haunted mansion the best place to check is http://www.doombuggies.com

BTW - the link I posted above is active now. I'll leave it open until I see my bandwidth sky rocketing again.

I've heard that in the past that Disney shops had an actual music box with this tune on it that you could buy at their parks.
Pretty much all of the music played in the Haunted Mansions and Phantom naor are the Grim Grinning Ghosts tune played in 
different 'styles and tempos.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

The newest version of the haunted mansion in Disney World doesn't have any musicbox tunes at all. I think the original haunted mansion had a musicbox tune some where along the line. My mom lives near Disney World, so when I go visit each chance I get, I go on the haunted mansion ride...just thought to let you guys know, if my addition to this discussion helps any.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

From what I've read on Doombuggies.com I think the file I have above was at the end of the ride just outside in a gazebo I believe. They have done a lot of changing lately so as you say it may be gone now. I know the members of the Doombuggies.com Forum don't seem to be too happy about a lot of the ride changes that have taken place recently.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

There is a station on www.live365.com that plays music and sounds from The disney Haunted Mansions 24/7. I'd give you the exact name, but the site is blocked here at work. Do a search in either the holiday or spoken word categories and you'll find it.


----------

